# Consulta condensador maquina coser



## Virtuall (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola, necesitaba reparar una maquina de coser a mi suegra, he visto un condensador reventado de 0,1uf + 2x2500pf y no encuentro repuesto en ningun sitio, ¿podeis recomendarme una web que pueda tenerlo?
Gracias


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

No dices de que tipo de condensador tiene ni donde va, te recomiendo que pongas una imagen nitidad del circuito.


----------



## Virtuall (Nov 26, 2014)

Es un condensador del motor de la propia maquina, no es de ningun circuito.
Adjunto foto del mismo.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2014)

Eso no es un simple condensador, es un *filtro de línea* con *3* condensadores dentro











¿ Por que dices que está "Reventado" ?


----------



## Virtuall (Nov 27, 2014)

En la foto no se ve pero por detras esta reventado, justo en la parte que queda contra mi mano.
Dondepuedo comprar online uno, ya que solo lo encuentro en webs extranjeras.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=filtro+de+l%C3%ADnea+en+espa%C3%B1a&biw=1024&bih=628&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=B2F3VLTxN8TIsQTxqIGIBw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=filtro+de+l%C3%ADnea


----------

